# Charcoal Smokers and Wood Chunk Amounts, Does It Really Make Sense?



## FFchampMT (Jun 23, 2021)

This thought string has plagued me for a few years, so maybe some more experienced pit masters can lend a hand.

Why is the general consensus to only put 4 or 5 chunks (tennis ball size) of flavor wood in your coals for long burns when cooking with charcoal? 
Stick burners run all wood, all the time. 

Now I understand that our heat source is the charcoal, and wood chunks are only lending flavor, but is the use of 5 wood chunks based on experiment or is that just what everyone does because it works? 
Are we just at the maximum amount of smoke flavor that can be imparted in to a piece of meat with 5 chunks? 

Has anyone done 10 wood chunks? There's obviously a tipping point where you're basically running a wood fire if you get enough in there. 

I do notice temp spikes when I've got a wood chunk that flares up, even buried in the coals, so I understand the control portion in having less wood. I'm just curious on other's experiences and results.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hamdrew (Jun 23, 2021)

Too much wood = thick/white/dirty smoke

Stickburners have a LOT more airflow


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 23, 2021)

I run a 270 Charcoal cabinet for several years and still do occasionally.  I do not go by any set rule on number of wood chunks. When I start it up I add 3-4 fist sized chunks in with the lump charcoal. When smoke tails off I add 2-3 more and rinse repeat throughout smoke. Yes when you add more you may be a short period of thicker smoke but it cleans up. I have turned out plenty of good meat like this.


----------



## ravenclan (Jun 23, 2021)

Also depends on your smoker. My smoker I use 3 chunks no more or my temp goes up and the smoke is not Blue thin smoke. My buddies old cheap Walmart smoker he uses 5 chunks some times six but there again because of heat and smoke. My other buddy uses only woods chips but he has a top of the line smoker.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 23, 2021)

I've done four to ten chunks, all buried at the bottom of the cold charcoal. It really depended on how big the chunks were. There's too much white smoke when they are placed on the top. 

Nowadays I bury one 3-4" thick by 8-12" wood split in the bottom of the cold charcoal in my WSM. Minimal bad smoke and maximal  good smoke for my entire cook.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 23, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> Nowadays I bury one 3-4" thick by 8-12" wood split in the bottom of the cold charcoal in my WSM. Minimal bad smoke and maximal  good smoke for my entire cook.


I  might have to try that.  I usually just throw on top.  I found one of those big bags in front of Albertson couple weeks ago.  They look about size you said.  Get tired of buying bags and only being a few big chuncks in there.


----------



## Hamdrew (Jun 23, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> Nowadays I bury one 3-4" thick by 8-12" wood split in the bottom of the cold charcoal in my WSM. Minimal bad smoke and maximal  good smoke for my entire cook.



How long does a split add smoke for you? I have been meaning to try that. I've used splits in a kettle countless times, although that definitely has more airflow.. I don't usually "minion",  but it would be nice to be able to dump coals on a split, rather than having to add more chunks on something like a ~6hr rib cook,  or a hot & fast little butt


----------



## Hamdrew (Jun 23, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I  might have to try that.  I usually just throw on top.  I found one of those big bags in front of Albertson couple weeks ago.  They look about size you said.  Get tired of buying bags and only being a few big chuncks in there.


You may want to check Craigslist/FB Marketplace first. While a cord is gonna be cheaper, you can probably get a big wheelbarrow load for the same $20 that a bag of Western/branded splits would. 

Can always cut down the splits into chunks, too.


----------



## JCAP (Jun 23, 2021)

The longer I've been at this hobby the less wood I use. I've settled in around 2-3 chunks total for the entire smoke. Seems to be a nice amount for me and the wife who doesn't like super smoky things. I always used to add wood throughout but find the food is better now. Personal preferences apply!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 23, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> You may want to check Craigslist/FB Marketplace first. While a cord is gonna be cheaper, you can probably get a big wheelbarrow load for the same $20 that a bag of Western/branded splits would.
> 
> Can always cut down the splits into chunks, too.


Actually I thought was decent deal.  10 for about 30lb bag.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 23, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Actually I thought was decent deal.  10 for about 30lb bag.
> 
> View attachment 501050


Those run around $20 or so around me.


----------



## Hamdrew (Jun 23, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Those run around $20 or so around me.


Same here! $10 is a steal for store splits, IMO


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 23, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Those run around $20 or so around me.


Our Albertson's has been so good to us!


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 23, 2021)

I use a WSM and smoke butts and briskets overnight. 

I started burying chunks long ago. Then I bought a 40 lb bag of mesquite on sale at Wally World for like $5. It was filled with splits, not chunks. What the heck, try burying a split instead of cutting them into chunks. One smoke and I was an instant convert. 

I don't minion. I dump. I put the split in the center of the charcoal grate, then over-fill the charcoal ring by three or four inches (dump method). I make a little dimple in the center of the cold charcoal and add 8-10 hot briqs. I set my bottom vents for the chamber temp desired, not full open. Takes longer to come up to temp, but it is a controlled burn that preheats the split. 

I see blue charcoal smoke for a half hour or so (don't be fooled) after loading the hot briqs. Then I'll see light gray smoke for another 45 minutes to an hour as the preheated wood starts to carbonize.  I usually load the meat around 2 hours. 

I get TBS and eventually invisible but fragrant smoke for the entire cook.  At around the 4-5 hour mark I'll make any necessary minor vent adjustments. 

I usually knock the ash off the briqs in the morning, open all lower vents, and let the heat rise as high as it wants to go to finish the smoke in 3 to 5 hours. 

I do the same process for shorter smokes and reuse the existing charcoal /wood on the next smoke after knocking off the ash.  There's almost no light gray smoke when reusing charcoal/wood from a shorter smoke. 

The key is don't hurry your fire at the start. More than once I've started my fire, then ran errands or attended a writer's  meeting (pre-covid) for 3 to 4 hours before loading the meat.  

Give it a try.

Ray


----------



## Hamdrew (Jun 23, 2021)

I will, but I am confused as to how that isn't the minion method (or may not really know what it is)


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 23, 2021)

Great question.  
I don't consider myself as educated.  I don't have a WSM.

I use a kettle after kicking my cheap Brinkmann offset to the curb.
In the Brinkmann I would use wood chunks as it leaked smoke everywhere around the lid so excess airflow.
Kettle I don't use chunks or chips.    Wife doesn't want a lot of smoke flavor, and a kettle doesn't have enough airflow.  I often wish the kettle lid has 2 daisy wheels to get more airflow, especially for grilling.
I use a pellet tube in the kettle for cold smoking.  Still learning, still adjusting


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 23, 2021)

I have actually been using a smoke tube in my OKJ offset for a few cooks. Since charcoal is much easier to come by here in So Cal I’ve been using charcoal purely for heat while working with the tube for smoke. I have been very pleasantly surprised at how well this has worked. The pellets seem to provide very good TBS. It’s really clear and the heat is easier to maintain without flare ups from the chunks that I used to use for my smoke. I know that it will be tough for most people to believe but the dirt cheap hickory and oak blend from Walmart has been amazing for me. My wife and I both love the flavor profile from these pellets and from Royal Oak lump or RO briquettes. I love finding new ways and especially eating great barbecue.
G


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 24, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> I use a kettle after kicking my cheap Brinkmann offset to the curb.


I was thinking the other day how how good my ribs where when I had that thing.  Was many years ago.   Just set it up and let it go.  No vents to adjust.  That thing really made go BBQ.


----------



## Hamdrew (Jun 24, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I was thinking the other day how how good my ribs where when I had that thing.  Was many years ago.   Just set it up and let it go.  No vents to adjust.  That thing really made go BBQ.


i got a pretty old one some months ago and like it, too. the damper was/is rusted pretty bad, but it's wide open anyways. i know there's the common complaint of too much airflow from the firebox to cook chamber, but that can easily be fixed with anything fireproof.






MUCH better, thicker than the cheap Chargriller I briefly had. When greasy enough it seals decent, too.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 24, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> I will, but I am confused as to how that isn't the minion method (or may not really know what it is)


I humbly stand corrected after doing some research. 

What I call the "dump method" is more like the original form of the Minion method. What I've seen people call the Minion method is they place a can in the middle of the charcoal ring, surround it with cold charcoal, fill it with hot charcoal, then remove the can. I think I did that once, then changed to what I called the dump method which gave me more fuel, less wasted space, and longer burn times. Plus, later, I could easily bury splits in the center of the pile of cold charcoal. 

So, again, I humbly stand corrected. I am absolutely using the original form of the Minion method.  Still learning something new!


----------



## Hamdrew (Jun 24, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> I humbly stand corrected after doing some research.
> 
> What I call the "dump method" is more like the original form of the Minion method. What I've seen people call the Minion method is they place a can in the middle of the charcoal ring, surround it with cold charcoal, fill it with hot charcoal, then remove the can. I think I did that once, then changed to what I called the dump method which gave me more fuel, less wasted space, and longer burn times. Plus, later, I could easily bury splits in the center of the pile of cold charcoal.
> 
> So, again, I humbly stand corrected. I am absolutely using the original form of the Minion method.  Still learning something new!


I just consider it as anything with pre-loaded coals. So the "snake" thing with kettles, just like that coffee can way, and also those "S" shaped charcoal baskets we can buy for our WSMs (and presumably drums).

I usually only dump ashed over coals, but it's rare I have more than a 6hr cook. I use the exhaust to control temps, though. For example a 6hr  cook means I am dumping a full chimney, temp of course shoots up to 325*F, but with the intakes and exhaust set to my liking, the fire will be choked down enough within a few minutes (so all i have to do is open and let out that extra heat, i.e. put the meat on).

& That sounds about right- I'd expect that a split takes a while (like you said ~2hrs) to calm down, but I'd think it'd be a little faster using hot coals? In any case, I won't know til I try it.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 24, 2021)

Interesting method HD. Controlling temps with the exhaust is something I do hours into a smoke if the lower vents won't stop a temp rise. If it works for you, smoke on!

I generally use my Kettle for short smokes of 6-9 hours. I do a different loading in either charcoal baskets or a Smokenator, but it's basically another form of the Minion method.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 24, 2021)

Chicken or fish one chunck of apple wood or whatever fruit wood I have on hand. 
Pork and beef one chunck of apple and one chunk of hickory. Maybe two hickories if it's a brisket or butt.

Chris


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 2, 2021)

Hamdrew
 - I asked myself the same question some time ago! I have been experimenting with "all wood" fire cooks in both my mini WSM and Weber 21" kettle and I have drawn a few conclusions.

Absolutely! I take golf ball to softball sized chunks of smoke wood of choice and fill my Weber chimney charcoal starter and start them just as I would briquettes. I am just making coals from wood chunks to cook with. They get real smoky then VERY HOT shooting a flame out the top several feet as they get going and burning off the volitilates.  They will turn all black then they will ash over just as briquettes do.   That is when I will use the coals for grilling-  direct or indirect just as you would if you have ever cooked in the outdoors over an open flame. But in this case you can throttle a bit with the lid and vents. I particularly LOVE doing this with the VORTEX doing chicken wings! The flavor is incredible compared to briquetts and I have a near endless supply of oak maple alder and hazelnut wood from my property. I use an electric mitre saw to cut up branches or hardwood splits into chunks. I guess you could split into long and thin kindling peices and put in the chimney vertically as well.

The key is you need to carbonize, or otherwise transform the wood through the high heat process before using them. 

The down side is you cant really do a "low and slow" at this point since they are all burning hot all at once. However once my cook is finished and I shut all the vents to starve them of oxygen they just turn into partially used "lump" charcoal as you would buy commercially in a bag. I guess you could intentionally snuff out the whole chimney in your smoker immediately to let cool and save for future use.  That's how you make home-made lump charcoal anyway.

Give it a try... it has saved me hundreds of dollars buying charcoal so far and FAR superior taste.


----------

